# Decals



## srs64 (Jul 6, 2013)

I got a pack of tester decal clear, but triedin paint to do a alabama logo and when I test print it it is way to large. can this be done without testers program?
Anyone know?


Sherman


----------



## NittanyLion (Jul 6, 2013)

You can use anything....I use Word.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jul 6, 2013)

Microsoft excel


----------



## Dorno (Jul 9, 2013)

Publisher or there are plenty of free programs around that you can find that will do the job for you.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 9, 2013)

INKSCAPE


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 9, 2013)

I printed some extras. If you want, I can mail them to you.


----------



## srs64 (Jul 9, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> I printed some extras. If you want, I can mail them to you.



My luck..... get program to work and my new dell printer ran out of yellow.....
The wife and her coupons


----------

